# Colorado experiment



## Hafman (May 16, 2008)

I was reading up on the 'Colorado Experiment', and they described an exercise called 'Behind the neck Lat Isolation.' 

What Is the Behind the neck Lat Isolation?

They also listed Behind the Neck Lat PullDowns, too, so I have to assume it is a whole other movement.

Here's the whole workout as I found it; I guess it is suposed to be done Only Twice a week- or less.

This is the Colorado experiment routine that Casey Viator used :

1.) Leg Press 750 for 		  20 reps
2.) Leg Extension 225 for        20 reps
3.) Squat 502 for 		   13 reps 
4.) Leg Curl 175 for 		    12 reps
5.) One Legged Calf Raise
    w/ 40 lb in one hand           15 reps
2 minute rest
6.) Pullover 290 for 	             11 reps
7.) Behind the neck 
    Lat Isolation 200 for 	     10 reps
8.) Row machine 200 for          10 reps
9.) Behind the neck Lat PullDowns
 210 for 	                        10 reps
	2 minute rest
10.) Straight armed Lateral raise
    w/ Dumbbells 40 lbs for 	   9 reps
11.) Behind the neck
    Shoulder press 185 for 	   10 reps
12.) Bicep Curl Plate loaded
    110 for 	                         8 reps
13.) Chin-ups Body Weight for 	12 reps
14.) Tricep Extension 125 for  	  9 reps
15.) Parallel Dip Body Weight for 22 reps


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

I've read all too much about the Colorado Experiment and while I don't know with 100% certainty what he is referring to, I'd imagine he's just doing a normal lat pulldown except behind his neck as opposed to in front.

I wouldn't do these types of pulldowns though, unless you're going real light.


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2008)

Duncan Donuts should know all about the CE. I think he's left though.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 20, 2008)

Hafman said:


> I was reading up on the 'Colorado Experiment', and they described an exercise called 'Behind the neck Lat Isolation.'
> 
> What Is the Behind the neck Lat Isolation?
> 
> They also listed Behind the Neck Lat PullDowns, too, so I have to assume it is a whole other movement.



The Behind the Neck Lat Isolation and the Neck Lat Pulldown are two different exercises on the same machine.  

Here is a picture of it on page 89.  High-Intensity Training the Mike ... - Google Book Search

The Behind the Neck Lat Isolation Machine take the weak link, the biceps out of the movement.  

You pre-exhaust the lat with this machine...just as you would pre-exhaust the pecs with flys prior to the bench press.  

After you exhaust the lats, you then perform the Behind the Neck Lat Pulldown.  In this way, lats and biceps are fully worked.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Hafman (May 20, 2008)

Cool, thanks...I also found my own pic...a little clearer one: TESTOSTERONE NATION | World's Largest Bodybuilding and Weight Loss Underground Nation

I don't think I will have any luck finding any sich machine now days. I want my local gym owner to buy a Pullover machine, too, but it'd be dumb to buy it for only one guy who's asking about it.
That's the problem with Nautilus- too many damn good ideas, and not enough gyms who are interested; probably due to the high price tag.

To substitute for the Behind the Neck machine, could a person do a type of Cable-Crossover movement? Like from an Arms Extended Laterally, Tucking the Elbows Tight to the Sides- Repeated for a certain number of reps and sets? Or would there be a better bet?


----------



## chris mason (May 20, 2008)

Westside has a pullover. Check out Travis Bell's back day:






YouTube Video


----------



## Hafman (May 20, 2008)

That's a pretty big guy.
He's Definitely Powerful, but he does more 3/4 ROM Rocking that Contracting.

Don't get me wrong- he could whip the dog shit out of me with just his thumb probably.

Here's to Getting Stronger!


----------



## chris mason (May 20, 2008)

Hafman said:


> That's a pretty big guy.
> He's Definitely Powerful, but he does more 3/4 ROM Rocking that Contracting.
> 
> Don't get me wrong- he could whip the dog shit out of me with just his thumb probably.
> ...


 
You can tell him yourself, he posts here.  His name is Travis Bell.  Just an FYI, he benches over 500 lbs raw.


----------

